# Booby Trap Crew 8/21 Fights Swordfish ((23 HOURS!))



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We started out on the trip hoping to find my *14 year* old nephew* Tyler* his first swordfish and he hooked into 1 saturday he will never forget !!!! Tyler hooked the fish at 1:00 pm Saturday and fought it *nonstop for 15 hours* be we stopped him do to his bleeding hands and delirous look at about 6:30 this morning LOL...The hook pulled alittle after Noon today







.....The swordfish was fighting this morning as hard or harder than yesterday... Imagine a fish draging a 5 lb weight 30-40lbs of drag 1000-2000ft of line and a hook in its mouth for *23 hours* and then running 1000' of line off the reel trashing the tiagra 50w while on her way back to the dark cold bottom... Thats what we had.... I really can't even put this story into words this was a trip neither me or my crew will ever forget...I will post a video when I get it down loaded with some footage of us trying to catch the sword that showed us who was boss:wink:.....This time:smile: and thanks to all you 2coolers on the VHF Saturday night keeping Tyler pumped up that was 2cool !!!! :cheers: Here are a few pics from the trip Ill post more detail later Np sleep last night and I am about to fall out of my chair... Tyler did catch his first 2 swords 100 and 150 lbs and we released them early in the trip... Now Thats Tight !!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

few more pics


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow! Way to get tight! He definatly won't forget that trip anytime soon, and he showed he can hang with the big boys. Great work capt and Tyler!! 

Joe


----------



## fourSEAsons (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice work hanging in there on that sword...must have been a monster!!!...cant wait to hook up to my first sword.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats am amazing story. I dont think I could have done half that, lol. Hats off to Tyler! Wow! Do you think it was foul hooked?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of a 450-500lb sword we lost after 20 minutes .. And a pic of me on the wire with Tylers 150lb sword... Thanks Grant (Justified) for the pic on the wire :cheers:... Get Tight Suckas..Capt. Ahab- Brett


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats what im saying theres a few things i have never caught and swords is one of them and im not gonna lie i wouldnt know were to begin to fish for them. I guess just buy the biggest **** lure i could find and troll all day lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Thats am amazing story. I dont think I could have done half that, lol. Hats off to Tyler! Wow! Do you think it was foul hooked?


 Don't think so... Think we may have had the new world record sword







The fish fought very much like a big sword does just more power and desire to stay down........ Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Don't think so... Think we may have had the new world record sword
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be the person to know! Wow, if you had to guess any estimation, I know its a shot on the dark, what would it be? What Lb Swords fight for that long?


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome!!:biggrin:


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to go Tyler!!!!!!, YOU DID GOOD!!!! there is NO WAY I could of stayed on that fish these days for so long. YOU THE MAN!!!!! You will get him next time. What an EPIC BATTLE!!!!. (We're going to need a bigger boat!!!!!!)


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow.......Cool of you to hook the boy up but dang!!!!!! Take it easy on him next time. lol

I had a friend lose one in cali after 24 hr, just heart breaking.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Again.WOW...


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice job guys! You will get that grander! Kep at it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

We were out there, thanks for the radio updates.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Brett, that is a lifetime memory for him. Great story. Another epic Boobytrap trip, nice


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

EPIC


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

trip of a lifetime, congrats


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, what kind of fish would fight for that long and still not give up? That is the story of a life time for sure! Congrats!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

i bet thats a story that will stay with him his WHOLE life, as well as yalls! always enjoy reading yalls reports!

S4L


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

What an amazing trip. That truely is the best "the one that got away" stories I have ever heard. You hear of people saying the had a grander blue in the spread or hooked up, but you never really hear of swords kicking someones arse like this one did. Truely amazing! Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Got the cliff note version from Capt. Jeff yesterday at the docks. Hats off your nephew




























for hanging in there with determination - I suspect its in his genes.

AGF


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

love this!!!!! hope he enjoyed himself...too awesome...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Got the cliff note version from Capt. Jeff yesterday at the docks. Hats off your nephew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. Capt. Jeff was in the fetal position on the couch when I walked in the boat. 

It was amazing to hear him tell the story. Too bad she didn't jump so Shayne could have at least snapped a pic.

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Some video of Tyler on about hour # 12 of his 15 hour battle...*

*"The Young Man and the Sea"* *VIDEO* LOL.....This kid loves rock and roll so about 10-12 hours in we started rocking !!!! The seas as you can see built to about 5' just for a while during a little squall that just missed us and then fell back down pretty quick... I hardly remember even posting last night man we were done LOL... Anyway .... Tyler can be our angler anytime !!!!! Bet that kids telling some stories on his first day of school today .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it! What a trip and story... That kid has experienced something that only a hand full of anglers have ever witnessed... Ever!!! Way to go!!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Exactly what I was thinking (Hemmingway) Young Man and the Sea!!! Another Epic Trip, I enjoy your reports, That is 1 thing on my Bucket List is a Sword!!! Stay Tight!!


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, that is a great story. 
Bummed for him he didn't get it. 
I'm sure he will be ready to go next time you call him up!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man I am in awe of every post. You guys have been blessed for sure. Just to feel the power of such a beast is an honor. I have a few fish on my bucket list also and a sword is one of them for sure. Congrats to the nephew on the two catches and the battle of a lifetime for sure. Way to keep em tight. Even though I have not had the chance to fish for one I would like to thank you and your crew for all you've done for the sport.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

wow, what a story.. I cant imagine being on the rod for that long.

Not to hi-jack, but reminds of a story i have heard from two different Captains in Kona(6 years apart, too) of a boat hooking up to a Blue estimated over 2k, and the first angler fought it from about 4PM through the night, and then as the sun came up the next morning, they saw the fish feeding on a school of tuna. Have to feel pretty discouraged after seeing that, and i guess they pulled the hooks on the fish not to long after that. 

You just never know what that next bite will bring, and that is what keeps me coming back! Again, awesome story and massive KUDOS to Tyler!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Awesome Bret, Tyler did more than a lot of guys I've fished with over the years. I've seen grown men hand the rod off on 15lb snapper, lol.


----------



## mimik3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome video....Hats off to the nephew....awesome job. Love the story.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Here is what I wrote with some sleep involved LOL Thanks for all the relpies. !!!*

Well we headed out with my nephew Tyler (14 yrs) and were in looking to catch him his first sword... We ended up the first day releasing a 100 and a 150lber and lost the sword of a lifetime we figure right at 500lbs Ill post a pic of the fish on top later we figured the dorsal to the tail was about 80+ inches the fish came off after a few jumps and we were heart broken... The night fishing was off we made 2 great drifts over some good bottom and nada !!! The next morning we set up on a spot and were bit the first drop pulling the hook once again.. We sent the 50w back to the bottom and after about a 10 minute wait the rod took a dip I looked at my mate and said... Dude that was a wack !!! we put the rod in the chair and Tyler reeled about 100' the rod took another dip I yelled reel-reel-reel the rod took another monster dip !!! yelled reel again and the rod dipped again BOOM we were TIGHT !!! The fish was on... She took about 2 or 3 hundred ft and started to the surface never coming all the way up... Long story short Tyler faught the Monster sword until we made him stop.. His hands were bleeding and he looked delirious... He hooked her at 1 pm Friday and we took the rod from him with a tear running down his cheek at 6:30 am Saturday... That young man is welcome to be the angler on my boat any time !!! Jeff and Shayne (dotcom) took over for the next several hours and around (Noon) the fish took a 1000' ft slow run toward the bottom and pulled the hook







..... We watched the boy fight the fish with all his heart and actually took a short nap in the chair... It broke our heart and his to have to take the rod and figure we would catch the fish shortly after but learned that there are some swords out there that just don't want to be caught LOL... After 23 hours and some change, No sleep, trashed 50w tiagra, 18.9 miles from were we hooked the monster we had had our arses handed to us and will never forget it.... This sword faught half the day all night and half the next day with 20-30lbs of drag, 100-2000' of line dragging through the water, and a 11/0 hook in its mouth and ended up stearing us 9 miles inshore did a circle and took us 9 miles back offshore very close to where we hooked her and as the sun got higher she went deeper... What and incredible fish and thats why our crew has put the marlin fishing aside for the past few seasons !!! Maybe next time and Get Tight Suckas !!! Brett- Capt. Ahab


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

and what did you do for summer....

amy - went to disneyworld with my mom and dad
julio - spent a whole week on galveston beach
Tyler - Fought a freakin 1,000 lb sword for 23 freaking hours straight, didnt even get up to go to the bathroom man!!!!!!


NICE DANG FISH AND VIDEO.. CONGRATS YOUNG MAN!!!!


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Way to go Tyler. This ain't no boy we're talking about here. Sounds like he's all man. I can't comprehend what that must have been like.

Capt., I do believe you've found one heck of an angler.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BlueHorizon said:


> and what did you do for summer....
> 
> amy - went to disneyworld with my mom and dad
> julio - spent a whole week on galveston beach
> ...


 Actually he did take a bathroom break... Check this out.. We could not touch the rod so we tie to leads to the chair with clips and he clipped his rod to the chair got up ran to the restroom came back and jumped in the chair all within about 1 minute !!! This young man showed me a part of him that we had never seen and that was determination like I have never seen... I can't wait to get him back out there.... And I don't think 1000lbs would touch this one







... Thanks for all the replies again he just called me to get the link here at 2 cool.... Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

It's tough to catch them that small! There should be a record book for small.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i bet it was a manatee or a bearded brotula


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report, got a nice young man there. Good job,


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

I can't imagine being on the rod that long. Your nephew is definitely a stud angler. You sure that wasn't a great white haha! Is he now officially part of the crew?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

lasancha said:


> I can't imagine being on the rod that long. Your nephew is definitely a stud angler. You sure that wasn't a great white haha! Is he now officially part of the crew?


 Thought about asking him to quit school at 14 LOL..... He is now part of the Booby Trap Crew !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tough battles bring vivid memories*

Great story of commitment. That is an experience that is forever etched in your nephews mind. If he wasn't hooked before he definitely will live for the adventure you have exposed him to.

Way to pay it forward and give others the opportunity to experience what the deep blue has to offer.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Battle of a life time for all!!!!*

I cannot imagine trying to fight a fish that long he is a real trooper and one hell of an angler. He will most likey never forgot his last weekend of the summer before high school on his uncles boat with the battle of a life time. Too bad it got away to fight another day you the crew and Tyler now have a beef to settle with at least 1 particular sword out there instead of them having the beef with you and the boat. May God Bless you all.:cheers:


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

that's awsome!!

Tyler is one tough young man - I need to show this to some of the ******* I fish with who can't catch a 50lb tuna on their own!


Scott


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That young man has a fish story for life.

Is that not what fishing is all about, never know what you have or how Big it is!!

Awesome


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow. when I was 14 I dreamed of the day i was man enough to get a chance at possibly fishing for these fish.
no words after this story. just incredibly awesome!
congratulations


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ccbluewater said:


> wow, what a story.. I cant imagine being on the rod for that long.
> 
> Not to hi-jack, but reminds of a story i have heard from two different Captains in Kona(6 years apart, too) of a boat hooking up to a Blue estimated over 2k, and the first angler fought it from about 4PM through the night, and then as the sun came up the next morning, they saw the fish feeding on a school of tuna. Have to feel pretty discouraged after seeing that, and i guess they pulled the hooks on the fish not to long after that.
> 
> You just never know what that next bite will bring, and that is what keeps me coming back! Again, awesome story and massive KUDOS to Tyler!


Its kinda funny you mentioned that story Jeff and I were talking and studying the patern of this sword and its pretty amazing... The fish was hooked after several wacks just like all the others but usually when the big swords feel like they are threatened they will go crazy.. This fish did like all the others for just a minute and then went down .. It never broke throught the thermocline wich was at about 200'..We followed the fish 9 miles across some great nighttime fishing areas for most of the night we were headed Northeast... Once the sword hit the 850-1000' of water (inshore) it started making short 100-200' runs???? Feeding???? By midnight the sword started heading back offshore into the deep water she lives in during the day 9 miles back out... The runs stopped and the fish started going deeper and deeper..If we stopped the boat we lost line, if we turnrd the boat we lost line, If we followed the sword we could bump the boat to 3-5 knots and gain alittle every now and then... You could see the bill hitting the leader when in 850-1200' of water when making the short runs but all that stopped when she headed home... The end of the fight she was easing down to 1800' and had made it to about 1000' when the hook pulled.. I don't think this fish was ever really threatened by our tackle!!! Im not going to say I could tell you exactly what was happening but I will say I think the sword was feeding all night while we were fighting her... And had enough so she headed to the casa... Just my opinion and we will never know... The largest sword I have ever heard about was caught by a friend of mines father in New Zealand on a longline boat in the early 70s and the plug weighed 1787lbs.. JustThe Plug .... I am not saying we had a 2000lb fish I am saying that was the biggest fish I have ever delt with in any way.... I just hope one day we get another shot at one like her or at least next of ken... LOL.... And I hope Tyler is there to fight it !!!!! Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Hats off to Tyler for hanging in there. We all know that feeling of a fish you can't turn but to stay on the rod that long is a testimate of his character. Keep up the good work and enjoy the rest.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics from the trip... Tyler also fought several other swords and we lost as I mentioned one other really good one pushing the 500lb mark just a few ft from the leader... Here are some pics of that fish during the fight...Not our best but we were more worried about catching this one than getting the jumping shots this time







Look at the bill on this sucker !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome job Capt!


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

Inspirational, all I can say. Very impressive.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Grant and his father sent us some great pics and I am slowly going through them... Thanks guys..... Capt. Ahab


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> .... I don't think this fish was ever really threatened by our tackle!!! Im not going to say I could tell you exactly what was happening but I will say I think the sword was feeding all night while we were fighting her... And had enough so she headed to the casa... Just my opinion and we will never know...


Wow! Just the thought of that is truly amazing. What a fish. Congrats to Tyler for an amazing showing of will, dedication and perseverance. Truly inspirational. Congrats to the BoobyTrap and Crew for keeping Tyler in the hunt. What an epic battle that will surely go down in Texas offshore lore for years to come.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Simply Awesome! Next time.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

*CONO!!!!!! Tyler*

I wish him a GRANDER! on his next trip sucka!!!!!!!! It takes alot of skill to fight a fish that long. Tyler, great job I hope ur next trip is a great one.

Cheers!
DL :doowapsta


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Captain Ahab has his first encounter with his white whale. Glad you didn't lose a leg. Be careful, this story didn't end good for the other dude!

Epic!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I think y'all hooked one of those stealth submarines!! That is one for my book and I wasn't even there. Congrats to your nephew and you..many more trips like that to ya. TW


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyler has surely followed in capt AHAB's footsteps!!! it was a true pleasure for me to be by his side for this epic battle... Brett is an incredible capt, boss, uncle and friend.. I will also remember this trip for the rest of my life (can see myself now in a rocking chair somewhere in the islands 40yrs from now telling the story to someone who prolly thinks im a crazy ole man lol) wish I could have shot more pics but as Brett said the cameras mainly lay idle so we could concentrate on the fight.. still think I shot over 600 pics and prob 45 min of video lol.. looking forward to getting back out there and seeing what AHAB has in store for us!!! thanks again for all of the kind words of encouragment for Tyler.. I know it means alot to him get tight suckas!!!

captshayne.com


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW! 23 hours...... That makes my shoulder hurt thinking about it. Helluva Job Fellas. That had to be one nasty fish! Keep up the good work. Always enjoy reading your post.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Just an amazing story... I started getting text message updates around 6 pm on Saturday from brett and they continued until about midnight when the fish took them out of cell phone range...my wife thought I was nuts sitting on the back patio with a six pack pacing until 3 am, waiting for an update... Kinda felt like a football fan that lost his TV signal in the middle of the Super Bowl....i think fish like that one are what fuel all of us to keep coming back for more...Tyler, I think I speak for the whole booby trap fishing team in welcoming u as a part...15 hours on a rod is just incredible, and I am impressed to see that type of fortitude from a young man your age. I think it gives us all a little hope for the younger generations...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

capttravis said:


> Just an amazing story... I started getting text message updates around 6 pm on Saturday from brett and they continued until about midnight when the fish took them out of cell phone range...my wife thought I was nuts sitting on the back patio with a six pack pacing until 3 am, waiting for an update... Kinda felt like a football fan that lost his TV signal in the middle of the Super Bowl....i think fish like that one are what fuel all of us to keep coming back for more...Tyler, I think I speak for the whole booby trap fishing team in welcoming u as a part...15 hours on a rod is just incredible, and I am impressed to see that type of fortitude from a young man your age. I think it gives us all a little hope for the younger generations...


 Well written my brother !!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the youth sword record ? It would be neat to for him to have the cert after that heart breaking loss.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> What is the youth sword record ? It would be neat to for him to have the cert after that heart breaking loss.


 Think it is 390lbs cought out of NewZealand... We had one on that trip that we had 20' from the leader that would have taken it :/... And the fish he had for the 15 out of 23 hours may have done him better than just a youth record LOL... Tyler is calling me everyday to get back out there... I think we have an animal on our hands !!!!! Brett


----------

